# hunter safety - shooting test



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I just signed up my 12 year old and 9 year old for hunter safety. The last time I was in a hunter safety class was in 1989 in Texas so my experience is a little rusty. In fact, we didn't even have a shooting test. We had to take a written test and demonstrate firearms safety to the instructors. My boys have a lot of experience shooting. I broke down and bought them their own rifles last summer. Both are good shots but I'm not sure how tough this shooting test is. Has anyone taken this recently (or had a kid go through it) and can let me know what to expect? The class isn't until the end of this month and I told them we would go practice a few times before the test. They both said they feel out of practice since we really haven't gone since school started last fall. Any help or pointers would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Shooting range is roughly 25 yeards if memory serves me correct. They will shoot standing, sitting, and prone.

Use the link below to download the targets that they will be shooting.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunter-education.html


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

here is some useful info http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/69761-hunter-ed-shooting-test.html


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

This is exactly what I needed. Thanks for the links. I'll print out the targets and get the kids comfortable hitting those. Sounds like there is a big emphasis on gun safety. I don't have scopes on my kids Marlins. I think they will be fine with open sights at 25 yards. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

When I was a kid and went through the program, our instructor didnt talk about grouping shots so I just shot the target wherever (we didnt have bulls-eye targets) and thought that as long as I hit the squirrel or rabbit, I was good. I failed the first test (although every shot was a hit). I didnt understand why I failed and asked the instructor what was wrong. He finally explained that he wanted groups not just hits...

I bring this up because I have since heard several kids tell similar stories so I would encourage you to teach your kids to group their shots on the target and not to just hit the target, but hit a specific spot repetedly.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

We'll definitely work on grouping. Thanks for the info. My 9 year old is kinda nervous about it. He's a good shot but we'll have to do some practicing to build his confidence.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> When I was a kid and went through the program, our instructor didnt talk about grouping shots so I just shot the target wherever (we didnt have bulls-eye targets) and thought that as long as I hit the squirrel or rabbit, I was good. I failed the first test (although every shot was a hit). I didnt understand why I failed and asked the instructor what was wrong. He finally explained that he wanted groups not just hits...
> 
> I bring this up because I have since heard several kids tell similar stories so I would encourage you to teach your kids to group their shots on the target and not to just hit the target, but hit a specific spot repetedly.


I guess everyone should ask their instructor prior to the shooting, how the kids will be graded, hits in the 10 ring, groups etc etc.

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here it is right from the instructor's notes:









This instructor specifically stated that he would take a good pattern outide of the kill zone 
and center the kill zone over a good pattern. The points were simply 15 out of 30 shots, 
1 point per shot touching anywhere or on the most outside line (including all of the head and about 
50% of the entire body).
He did mention that right on the bullseye target, used for the practice, states that scope zoom not to 
exceed 6x, but that he didn't care and wouldn't be checking anyone's scope as such policy is 
not stated in any other materials provided to him as an instructor. Distance is 50'.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

In the class that I teach (my dad and I are both instructors) we tell the kids that we want them to aim at the same spot no matter where the bullet impacts. This achieves the "grouping" we then tell them that those that do not group on the bulls eye that after the class then need to spend time sighting in there rifles. We have found that alot of times the 22 they are using is there dads, brothers, uncles, aunts...... it is not sighted in to there eyesight. But rather then spend all there practice time sighting in the rifle work on consistent shots and groups. Hope that helps.


----------

